# Monster Beats Headphones



## Whytey

I have been using Monster Beats Tour Headphones with my iPod for only two days. The wire on the input jack seems to have broken and is hanging off.

I checked the warranty information on the Monster website but the telephone number doesn't even work


> United Kingdom 0800-0569520





> http://beatsbydre.com/support/Warranty.aspx


Is there anybody that has had a problems with types of headphones and if so is it easy to get a replacement?

Regards


----------



## dm01

Where did you buy them from? Some stores will handle RMAs for you, just ask.

_Making a bit of a scene helps too, IME, but don't be obnoxious enough to get thrown out._


----------



## jamiemac2005

Yeah there's a fine line between making a scene to overcome bad staffing and harassment... But yeah the store should replace this for you, get it back to them within a week of purchase with proof of purchase and you're legally entitled to a replacement from the seller... (that's assuming from the number that you're in the UK)


----------



## ebackhus

Get a refund. Monster products are wholy overpriced for the level of quality.


----------



## youssef93

I got the studio monster beats black headphone with $300 and the monsters tour with $150 from bestbuy .the headphone worked very good with me but the upper plastic or ... was broken I dont know what to say a headphone with $300 gets broken wow . And the monster tour after I got it in a month the sound began switch off for a long time then after 2 days it works . I wish I could return it but its been ayear from buying it . So I need some help .


----------

